# QUEENS HEAD FESTIVAL, BRIXTON, SATURDAY 7TH SEPTEMBER FROM 1PM-4AM (curated by Gavin Black)



## r0bb0 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Folks, here's the blurb:

....we all know about the economic and politIcal state of the world at present...which along with Simon and the management of Queens Head we decided to curate,build and bring together like minded people that are fed up with war,politics,famine and the world banking system...

a recession beating £5 entry from 1pm-4am for a 16 hour celebration of past, present and future dance music with a distinctly cosmopolitan and unique festival vibe in an intimate venue,very cute garden/smoking area,great management and lovely door staff that'll just let you "get on with it"...

with djs, bands, art, music, vj's and... 

hosted and mc'd by underground house and rave legend MC Chalkie White PLUS.....


visuals/projections.....VJ Sean Meacher...

Graffiti/Decor...

Choci
Sketch
Ark


vegan carnie veggie bar b q by personal trainer and diet and nutritionist Christian Carroll-so none of the food will have any nasty stuff in it...gorgeous hand made jewelry from Sparkle love, adult only cakes and truffles from Vixy Sauce ...

Indian head massage and aromatherapy beauty treatments by Sharrelle..

Plus lots of dancing at 1 of londons most laid back,best kept secrets and private little hideaways..

...........................................................................................

DAY....the day starts with dj's playing vintage pop,northern soul,rare groove,funk,disco,two tone,blue beat,dub,ska and reggae complete with a procession of scooters from some of the countries best known and underground mod,northern soul and scooter clubs...

with dj's....

BOBBY BOSTON...(queens head festival)

if it wasn't for Bobby you wouldn't be reading this....expect class in the form of past, present and future indie..love you fam fam and thanks for getting us the venue xxx

GAVIN BLACK..(www.jacks-house.com/queens head festival)-northern soul & disco set...

The 1st of two dj sets at the event...Gavin gets to exercise his musical knowledge and heritage and will be playing a "wigan casino v's studio 54" set...expect EVERY big tune from both seminal nightclubs....

AMANDA & MARIA...(westwoods house)-vintage pop set.

Bringing a touch of humor and a bit of festival silliness but serious about the music they love...the last time these 2 ladies got behind the decks it was very much like abba on acid..


KEN PARKER..(the show with no name)-blue beat/two tone set.

An acid house veteran with encyclopedic knowledge of music of all genres..very much looking forward to this history lesson on vinyl...


MARK WOON..(magnificent 7's)

Whether it was mark hanging out at the seminal "wag club", A+Ring for labels or doing the highly muso respected "magnificent 7's" night, marks musical knowledge is one of the most comprehensive we know of,spans everything from captain beefheart to punk to new wave, mod and indie and everything in between and we look forward to a very creative dj set...


MARK SINCLAIR..(pendragon)-northern soul set

Mark leaves the electronic stuff at home for this one and will be playing and upbeat and uptempo monster 6t's northern soul classics set. Marks dj/music career spans decades of quality tune choices and this vinyl set will reflect it..


...........................................................................................


EVENING...as day turns into sunsets and darkness live acts & bands takeover and rock the stage...nu indie,punk,electronica,beats,bass on the agenda...

with live acts...


SHARKS DONT SWIM-live-electric/acoustic set

New "bright young things" and four good mates from all different reaches of South London taking you on a journey of how it is for a guy to grow up in this place they like to call their broken town. Controlling crowds and stages with their hypnotic riffs, beats and lyrics, with songs about South London life, social disasters and general random antics that factor into a youthful coming of age , and that won’t hesitate to make you move. Think indie meets punk meets skiffle and you've got half an idea..

http://www.soundcloud.com/sharksdontswim
https://www.facebook.com/SharksDontSwim


FRUITBATZ-live

Ricsta Stirfried (producer,guitarist and vocalist from The Stirfried Frequency) gets together with singer Fru Fazzina fresh from the Tokyo Club and festival scene to make Fruitbatz-a new EDM duo mixing house,trance,indie guitars and close harmony vocals into a melting pot of driving basslines...a debut not to be missed...


...........................................................................................

DARKNESS...as the night truly falls the djs take over again playing deep,minimal,tech,house & beyond..dancing shoes recommended...

with djs....

MARTIN WHELAN..(kerfuffle/alienation)

Martin joins us off the back of an amazing debut set at kerfuffle. A flare for artistic creative house music and a lover of music for the mind and dancefloor..

Andy Hughes....(AIM/rave and ride)....

Also joins the line up...this man can do things with a pair of cdj's that ive only seen james zabiela do...he's played at burning man plus pretty much all of londons best clubs and ive lost count of how many times ive seen him give the sound system at ministry of sound a proper work out...more tech meets techno and the bits inbetween..

DR ROBERTS..(the dog house)

Very talented dj who runs the very well put together "dog house" night that includes live sets and very very good dj sets...expect deep & techy house..

JUSTIN JAMES..(bonus brother records/the egg) b2b ERROL JAYE..(passion.fm)..

A wealth of musical experience and dj sets at some of London's best clubs, articulate and very well put together studio productions...tribal meets techy meets vocal-pure dancefloor work out stuff..

GAVIN BLACK..(www.jacks-house.com/queens head festival)

For Gavin's 2nd set...dark, torn,heartbroken vocal lead deep house,laced with techy cinematic dancefloor beats,minimalism whilst flirting with subtle shades of techno....

PETE LEWIS..(www.jacks-house.com)

One of www.jacks-house.com finest djs..last year saw pete play in new york and croatia as part of the jacks-house world tour..he has also played on some of the worlds best sound systems including pacha and ministry of sound and has djd across europe..his sound is no messing about totally underground deep techy house with touches of techno..

PLUS VERY SPECIAL HEADLINER...

BOB DE ROSA..(heart & soul)

If you ever went to or have been to fabric or the end or wiggle,kerfuffle,super freq,whoop whoop,rumpus,technology,t-party,brainstorm,family and proclaim you are a "tech-house" dj or lover of tech-house,tech-funk or house-no as terry francis calls it...along with eddie richards,terry francis,mr c there is only 1 other dj who set the bench mark and ran(with jerry) and blurred the line between electro,detroit techno,deep us vocal house,break beat and deep dub techno...bob rarely headlines these days because of a health issues, But on this occasion tech-house's larry levan comes back to the spiritual home of house in brixton round the corner from the plug for those that know...weve missed you bob and so has everyone else and world dance music..x

....we hope you can come and make this an event to remember ....

please do share...add...tell your friends..post on walls..twitter etc...xxxxx


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

*carefully shunted into the Noticeboard forum


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

ermm, address...link? streetmap?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> ermm, address...link? streetmap?


 
if you don't already know the Queens Head, this ain't for you.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> if you don't already know the Queens Head, this ain't for you.


is it the one that's kinda in stockwell?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 6, 2013)

i don't want to get lost in the queens head again but i kind of do.


----------



## gabi (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh, kinda in stockwell and also kinda shit. Well. Very shit.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 6, 2013)

it can be the best and the worst place on earth simultaneously


----------



## Maggot (Sep 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> Yeh, kinda in stockwell and also kinda shit. Well. Very shit.


It's a great pub. Why the hatred?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> Yeh, kinda in stockwell and also kinda shit. Well. Very shit.


It's a great pub with massively variable nights and massively variably crowds, and it's almost guaranteed _posh twat free_ every night.

It's one of the very last places with any kind of old Brixton spirit left. Long may she reign.


----------



## gabi (Sep 7, 2013)

editor said:


> It's one of the very last places with any kind of old Brixton spirit left.



Bit dramatic, no? What's the 'Brixton spirit?'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> It's one of the very last places with any kind of old Brixton spirit left. Long may she reign.



Clearly the Albert needs a better promoter


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 7, 2013)

gabi said:


> Bit dramatic, no? What's the 'Brixton spirit?'



if you don't know what the Brixton Spirit is, this ain't for you.


----------



## kalibuzz (Sep 7, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a great pub with massively variable nights and massively variably crowds, and it's almost guaranteed _posh twat free_ every night.
> 
> It's one of the very last places with any kind of old Brixton spirit left. Long may she reign.


 so why spoil it by saying that ?!?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> so why spoil it by saying that ?!?


When did you last go?


----------



## kalibuzz (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> When did you last go?


 July, point?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> July, point?


Just the notion that it could be "spoilt" by me mentioning it. Bit of a daft thing to say, no?


----------



## kalibuzz (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Just the notion that it could be "spoilt" by me mentioning it. Bit of a daft thing to say, no?


 well, since this forum has become an information point for the mainstream, a place that is still 'posh twat free' till now probably won't stay it much longer if you advertise it as such. Just like underground raves would not have been such if advertised in Time Out. call me daft as long as u like


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

kalibuzz said:


> well, since this forum has become an information point for the mainstream, a place that is still 'posh twat free' till now probably won't stay it much longer if you advertise it as such. Just like underground raves would not have been such if advertised in Time Out. call me daft as long as u like


I think you've seriously over-estimating the perceived influence of me making a comment in a single post in a thread on this board.

Anyway, I was there tonight. I don't think any of the people were there because of anything I've ever posted here.


----------

